# Ways to get something shipped discreetly



## v1694

Hey guys,

I have been trying to figure out ways to get Ragnar Benson books without leavin a trail. Aside from finding a bookstore that has them and paying in cash, how could you do this? Could you buy it offline with a prepaid gift-card and have it shipped to a self storage place registered under a different name?


Thank you very much


----------



## Slippy

v1694 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been trying to figure out ways to get Ragnar Benson books without leavin a trail. Aside from finding a bookstore that has them and paying in cash, how could you do this? Could you buy it offline with a prepaid gift-card and have it shipped to a self storage place registered under a different name?
> 
> Thank you very much


Get a fat suit, grow a mustache, dye your hair, get a spray on tan and buy some 1970's disco clothes. Befriend a homeless person in a city at least 1000 miles from where you live. Only meet the homeless person while wearing the fat suit, mustache and disco clothes and fake tan. Pay him in cheap wine and booze and get him to order these books from your local bookstore. Pay cash. Once you have the books in hand, take off fat suit, shave mustache, dye your hair a different color and put on a machinist's coveralls with a welders mask. Find another homeless person and give him the fat suit, disco clothes and pay for a tan session at the local spa. Once he is properly tanned, have him wear the fat suit and take up lodging near the first homeless person. Skip town on a Greyhound bus and drive across the border before re-entering from a border town at least 500 miles away.

Get home and enjoy Ragnar's books. That's what I did anyway.


----------



## Deebo

Who? you dirty rats, I googled it, and now IM ON THE LIST.


----------



## PrepConsultant

I posted this on another thread so am going to paste it here. It works wonders for what you are needing,..


My emails are off of a wifi hotspot that isn't in my name either and I use a different laptop. Not that I do that stuff anymore. As for paying and shipping it. I used western union at the Habib gas stations and sent cash. As for getting it shipped. I would go to one of the county roads where you see 10-15 mail boxes all lined up next to each other. Say the addresses were 1002-1030. I would add one more with the number 1032 and that is where I would have it shipped to with signature waived.. I never had a problem with quite a few packages delivered. After a few deliveries, I would find another location and do the same. All the stuff I ordered was from either Europe or South America usually and I didn't want the mailman getting suspicious..


----------



## GTGallop

Ways to get something shipped discretely?
Have you considered keistering?


----------



## shotlady

who is this cat and why would you need discretion to read his work?


----------



## shotlady

Ragnar Benson 

Pseudonym of an author of several books detailing how to make explosives, guns, antibiotics, and both nonlethal and lethal ways of man-trapping. All his books are published by Paladin Press. The NSA will have a van outside your residence within a week of buying any of his publications. 

Ragnar Benson wrote:

* Acquiring New ID : How To Easily Use The Latest Technology To Drop Out, Start Over, and Get On with Your Life

* Action Careers: Employment in the High-Risk Job Market

* Breath Of The Dragon: Homebuilt Flamethrowers

* Bull's Eye: Crossbow

* David's Tool Kit: A Citizen's Guide to Taking Out Big Brother's Heavy Weapons

* Do-It-Yourself Medicine: How to Find and Use the Most Effective Antibiotics, Painkillers, Anesthetics and Other Miracle Drugs... Without Costly Doctors' Prescriptions or Hospitals

* Eating Cheap

* The Greatest Explosions in History: Fire, Flash and Fury

* Guerrilla Gunsmithing: Quick And Dirty Methods For Fixing Firearms In Desperate Times

* Hardcore Poaching

* Home-Built Claymore Mines: A Blueprint For Survival

* Homemade C-4: A Recipe For Survival

* Homemade Grenade Launchers: Constructing The Ultimate Hobby Weapon

* Live Off The Land In The City And Country

* Mantrapping

* The Modern Survival Retreat

* Modern Weapons Caching: A Down-To-Earth Approach To Beating The Government Gun Grab

* The Most Dangerous Game: Advanced Mantrapping Techniques

* New And Improved C-4: Better-Than-Ever Recipes For Half The Money And Double the Fun

* Ragnar's Action Encyclopedia of Practical Knowledge and Proven Techniques (A compilation from some of his other books)

* Ragnar's Big Book Of Homemade Weapons: Building And Keeping Your Arsenal Secure

* Ragnar's Guide To Home And Recreational Use Of High Explosives

* Ragnar's Guide To Interviews, Investigations, And Interrogations: How To Conduct Them, How to Survive Them

* Ragnar's Guide to the Underground Economy

* Ragnar's Homemade Detonators

* Ragnar's Tall Tales

* Ragnar's Ten Best Traps: And A Few Others That Are Damn Good Too

* Ragnar's Urban Survival: A Hard-Times Guide to Staying Alive in the City

* Survivalist's Medicine Chest

* Survival Nurse: Running an Emergency Nursing Station Under Adverse Conditions

* Survival Poaching

* The Survival Retreat: A Total Plan For Retreat Defense

* Switchblade: The Ace Of Blades

* Switchblade: The Ace Of Blades (Revised Edition)

* Starting a New Life in Rural America: 21 Things You Need to Know Before You Make Your Move


----------



## Deebo

shotlady, i really did google him, he's an author of some books. Seems he writes about some regular survival stuff, but he also has some books on "lets just say quiet modifiers and home made fireworks". Its pretty silly, people order porn and viagra but are scared to order these books. 
With that being said, I dont own any of the above. 
And, Gallup, I really almost spit out my tapioca pudding when you suggested the keister method.


----------



## Deebo

You got huge brass balls, Now your "on the list" na na ne bo bo. Stupid huh?


----------



## pheniox17

um just order them normally (or order through a book shop)

big brother has more important shit to worry about

oh if you enjoy that kind of read, a magazine called inspire, if you can get that, you laughing 

but to "covertly" purchasing books, are you insane!! and covertly posting them... ffs...

if the books are available, get them, if questioned, its for research purposes, do up a mini paper/essay on the topics that are prepping related (a guide for family members hint, hint) do it all above board and holy shit your like other people that read his books that are law abiding citizens...

covertly purchase/order such material, you WILL be short listed, and be raided when such events terrorism related comes up, the people that are on the "up and up" and order such materials (I support pre paid credit cards on all internet transactions) are just people that have a interest in his books and there are no laws on acquiring information, the laws are how you use it

(someone pm me a link.plz to his book shop, his materials look interesting!!)


----------



## PrepConsultant

There is a book store off of 84/andrews ave in Ft. Lauderdale that sells about all his books. I aquired them well before 9/11 but was there a few months ago and they were still selling them. A LOT of the stuff is very outdated but still pretty informative!


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I hear if you vacuum seal it and surround it with coffee grounds it will throw off the scent of the government. Let us know how this works out for you.


----------



## PrepConsultant

Actually it is mor elike a magazine store/paper stand type store..


----------



## MI.oldguy

Just go to your local bookstore and order them paying cash...no camo,or open carry,etc.


----------



## hotpig27

The safest way is to smuggle them across the southern border.


----------



## Slippy

GTGallop said:


> Ways to get something shipped discretely?
> Have you considered keistering?


Allright guys,
I'm kind of embarrassed. I know a keister is one's backside but I don't get the joke. C'mon man, help an old dog out!


----------



## retired guard

Slippy said:


> Allright guys,
> I'm kind of embarrassed. I know a keister is one's backside but I don't get the joke. C'mon man, help an old dog out!


Prison Inmates hide contraband up their backsides. I have found knives guns cell phones narcotics and yeast. If the inmate has been prostituting the size of what they can get up there is amazing. Give aways when looking for this are things like petroleum jelly around the anus paper or other padding protruding from the anus. Some times you may see a string protruding from the anus usually this is assist in retrieval of the stored item however in one case dealing with terrorists in Europe the string was the trigger of an explosive device taking out the terrorist as well as the searching Officers.


----------



## Slippy

retired guard said:


> Prison Inmates hide contraband up their backsides. I have found knives guns cell phones narcotics and yeast. If the inmate has been prostituting the size of what they can get up there is amazing. Give aways when looking for this are things like petroleum jelly around the anus paper or other padding protruding from the anus. Some times you may see a string protruding from the anus usually this is assist in retrieval of the stored item however in one case dealing with terrorists in Europe the string was the trigger of an explosive device taking out the terrorist as well as the searching Officers.


Thanks my friend. My only advise to the young people is "don't be pulling strings that may be protruding from someone's anus". Be safe all.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I wouldn't worry too much about it, as soon as the liberal media gets a hold of it and puts it out for all to see, there's a run on the orders to get it.


----------



## Smokin04

This is a myth guys/gals. Books are public knowledge. If Uncle Sam didn't want you to have them, or they posed a threat to "National Security", you would not be able to purchase them. As an employee of the Intel Community, I can tell you, there is no "list" you're going to be put on for purchasing these books. Do you think every cop that has ever been working on a bomb squad gets put on a "list"...or every special forces operative that retires and buys an anarchist cookbook? No. OP, buy away until your hearts content. If anything, it will detract Uncle Sam from wanting to break down your front door.


----------



## StarPD45

The Anarchists Cookbook. Hadn't heard about that one in a while.

FWIW: Most of the larger gun shows have book sellers.


----------



## specknowsbest

Smokin04 said:


> This is a myth guys/gals. Books are public knowledge. If Uncle Sam didn't want you to have them, or they posed a threat to "National Security", you would not be able to purchase them. As an employee of the Intel Community, I can tell you, there is no "list" you're going to be put on for purchasing these books. Do you think every cop that has ever been working on a bomb squad gets put on a "list"...or every special forces operative that retires and buys an anarchist cookbook? No. OP, buy away until your hearts content. If anything, it will detract Uncle Sam from wanting to break down your front door.


Id be careful about getting into the mindset of "I'm an intel professional, so I know or amsure nobody would have a database reregarding the purchase of books or participation in legal organizations". You never know what somebody else's mission is and the vast majority of information is compartmentalized, so it wouldn't even be available to you to know.

I wouldn't suggest that somebody will be watchlisted for buying or downloading certain material, but I'd say that it's an ignorant notion to believe that it's not possible, especially in light of recent events.


----------



## Smokin04

It's not an ignorant notion. You think any 3 letter agency is going to bother making a list of people that buy books that are abundantly procurable? Any book that has been published and printed has millions of copies out there. On top of the printed ones, there are reproduced ones, and e-versions, (as mentioned above, available at guns shows with no purchase record) etc. Why would any agency waste manpower and $$$ to track something that's completely untrackable? It makes no sense. I'm sorry my friend, but no such "list" exists.


----------



## PrepConsultant

Smokin04 said:


> It's not an ignorant notion. You think any 3 letter agency is going to bother making a list of people that buy books that are abundantly procurable? Any book that has been published and printed has millions of copies out there. On top of the printed ones, there are reproduced ones, and e-versions, (as mentioned above, available at guns shows with no purchase record) etc. Why would any agency waste manpower and $$$ to track something that's completely untrackable? It makes no sense. I'm sorry my friend, but no such "list" exists.


 They are keeping track about all kinds of thing. There is a database out there that has a whole shit ton of words that are flagged. Say someone uses a pressure cook thingy like they did in Boston. I would bet dollars to pesos they wil go into their database and check out who looked up "how to build a cooker thingy" and then start narrowing it down from there.


----------



## Smokin04

Who's they? Can you prove it? I'm not trying to be rude here, but who told you there is/was a list? How did they know? People often do not take their sources of information into consideration. 

And the "flag words" are an NSA deal used when talking on phones. It still has nothing to do with purchases of books. 

And OP...if you want to purchase something low-key...buy it at a gun show. Untraceable. (<--This is also why it makes no sense to keep track of it at any level. There are ways to purchase things that cannot be traced or tracked. Books are certainly one.)

So how crappy would Uncle Sam look if they tried to use the imaginary "list" to find "pressure cooker thingy" and they go busting down every door of a person that has purchased a book about it? As prior law enforcement I can say with 100% certainty that without a warrant or compelling evidence....that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Inor

Smokin04 said:


> So how crappy would Uncle Sam look if they tried to use the imaginary "list" to find "pressure cooker thingy" and they go busting down every door of a person that has purchased a book about it? As prior law enforcement I can say with 100% certainty that without a warrant or compelling evidence....that ain't gonna happen.


Yep, the police would NEVER go door to door searching houses here without a warrant. It just ain't gonna happen.


----------



## pheniox17

again refer to my post about acting legitimately... don't hide your purchases of materials... like books (if you're only ordering 1 or 2 at a time...) and you do come on a watch list, wip de do, you really going to target you?? the watch lists (tin foil hat thinking) are so long now that I would be more worried about the people that are not on watch lists

by the way, the magazine inspire will get you on the top of many watch lists, be aware (its a terrorist magazine)

well since posting this, I bet everyone on this forum (at least this thread) has been tagged by the supper computer in some CIA basement, the title of the post will be flagged by every vice agency on the USA (or any anti drug agency) mention of firearms, well ATF will be on that one...

ok lets do some maths 400 and something views on this thread, so lets say for argument sake that's counted as one view per person

with limited budgets of these agencies, and resources available... let's investigate 400 people... you really thing those agencies have time to investigate all of us when drugs are still flowing in, murders are happening very often, the next bin laden I gearing up... we are all small fish in a big pond that follow the letter of the law.. obey the law... and promote lawful behavior... yep we may be a small light on the radar... there are bigger targets than us


----------



## pheniox17

sorry auto correct sucks, I'm sure you can work out typos, editing is a mission atm


----------



## specknowsbest

Smokin04 said:


> It's not an ignorant notion. You think any 3 letter agency is going to bother making a list of people that buy books that are abundantly procurable? Any book that has been published and printed has millions of copies out there. On top of the printed ones, there are reproduced ones, and e-versions, (as mentioned above, available at guns shows with no purchase record) etc. Why would any agency waste manpower and $$$ to track something that's completely untrackable? It makes no sense. I'm sorry my friend, but no such "list" exists.


Why? Probably for the same reasons that the NSA (a three letter agency) amassed as much raw data regarding Americans citizens who weren't even suspect. It also becomes highly traceable when people start downloading "questionable" material, particularly if they have done so previously. Am I saying that buying a book will instantly get you on a watchlist? Nope, but it could certainly be well within the search parameters by which any agency, three letter or otherwise, to either cause suspicion enough to investigate, or to at least show up on somebody's radar. As for wasting manpower, three letter agencies have wasted manpower on other, equally "Untrackable" things in the past, and the government has a nasty habit of repeating its nasty mistakes. All of the above is why I think that your belief that a government, particularly ours, would ignore those who download, acquire, purchase or otherwise are in ownership of strong "Anti-government" materials, assuming the activity is a constant, almost repetitive act to the point that it could make one wonder about said citizen's behavior, is a touch naive. But that's just me, another intel professional.


----------



## Smokin04

Valid point. 

Except learning/downloading how to make a pee bag, or or other survival type books are NOT anti-government type materials. If you subscribe to Jihadist monthly or some crap like that, sure, I'll believe they'd take notice. 

In fact, this thread has inspired me to purchase every book that dude makes. A quick google search can tell you everything about Ragnar Benson including which books were pulled from distribution and/or banned from importation (Canada). So the fact that you can't actually purchase the ones that Uncle Sam says are a no-no...means the other ones are fine for purchase. So, after I buy all the ones I can purchase through legal means, I'll be anxiously awaiting the FBI phone call. I'll make sure I post up when they do.


----------



## BamaBoy101

v1694 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been trying to figure out ways to get Ragnar Benson books without leavin a trail. Aside from finding a bookstore that has them and paying in cash, how could you do this? Could you buy it offline with a prepaid gift-card and have it shipped to a self storage place registered under a different name?
> 
> Thank you very much


Simple, use a gift certificate and have it shipped to a local store or business you frequent. Talk to the business manager first and just say you will be out of town and wonder if they would receive a package for you.


----------



## PrepperLite

pheniox17 said:


> um just order them normally (or order through a book shop)
> 
> *big brother has more important shit to worry about*
> 
> oh if you enjoy that kind of read, a magazine called inspire, if you can get that, you laughing
> 
> but to "covertly" purchasing books, are you insane!! and covertly posting them... ffs...
> 
> if the books are available, get them, if questioned, its for research purposes, do up a mini paper/essay on the topics that are prepping related (a guide for family members hint, hint) do it all above board and holy shit your like other people that read his books that are law abiding citizens...
> 
> covertly purchase/order such material, you WILL be short listed, and be raided when such events terrorism related comes up, the people that are on the "up and up" and order such materials (I support pre paid credit cards on all internet transactions) are just people that have a interest in his books and there are no laws on acquiring information, the laws are how you use it
> 
> (someone pm me a link.plz to his book shop, his materials look interesting!!)


THIS! So many people think they are so important and the Govt has so much time/resources to put people on lists. Yes computers can do a lot but manpower, human analysts, is what makes it run. People say "oh ill make it harder on them, it will take them a little longer to find me" when all it does is attract MORE attention.

Just think, if you were on a DHS / NSA watch floor would you rather spend your 12 hours bean counting or tracking some guy/gal that's acting shifty? I'm sure that watch would go by much faster when you have something more involved to work on.


----------



## Vagabond

Smokin04 said:


> This is a myth guys/gals. Books are public knowledge. If Uncle Sam didn't want you to have them, or they posed a threat to "National Security", you would not be able to purchase them. As an employee of the Intel Community, I can tell you, there is no "list" you're going to be put on for purchasing these books. Do you think every cop that has ever been working on a bomb squad gets put on a "list"...or every special forces operative that retires and buys an anarchist cookbook? No. OP, buy away until your hearts content. If anything, it will detract Uncle Sam from wanting to break down your front door.


And they don't monitor your internet usage either...

I'd still be careful of buying certain things regardless. The anarchist's cookbook and handbook would put you on a list too, even though I've heard the contents of certain recipes/instructions have been altered slightly to possibly cause absolutely no effect, or something bad to the experimenter of the contents of each. Not that your govt. would ever do anything to put you in harm's way. That'd be unamerican...


----------



## Vagabond

Smokin04 said:


> It's not an ignorant notion. You think any 3 letter agency is going to bother making a list of people that buy books that are abundantly procurable? Any book that has been published and printed has millions of copies out there. On top of the printed ones, there are reproduced ones, and e-versions, (as mentioned above, available at guns shows with no purchase record) etc. Why would any agency waste manpower and $$$ to track something that's completely untrackable? It makes no sense. I'm sorry my friend, but no such "list" exists.


Do you really think any agency/govt could possibly gather millions of people and send them to camps to be disposed through incineration and other methods? It makes no sense. But it happened anyway.


----------



## PrepperLite

Vagabond said:


> Do you really think any agency/govt could possibly gather millions of people and send them to camps to be disposed through incineration and other methods? It makes no sense. But it happened anyway.


What does the argument of having the manpower to track such things and putting people in camps have to do with each other? The fact that people were put into camps has nothing logistically to do with what he is talking about.....


----------



## specknowsbest

Smokin04 said:


> Valid point.
> 
> Except learning/downloading how to make a pee bag, or or other survival type books are NOT anti-government type materials. If you subscribe to Jihadist monthly or some crap like that, sure, I'll believe they'd take notice.
> 
> In fact, this thread has inspired me to purchase every book that dude makes. A quick google search can tell you everything about Ragnar Benson including which books were pulled from distribution and/or banned from importation (Canada). So the fact that you can't actually purchase the ones that Uncle Sam says are a no-no...means the other ones are fine for purchase. So, after I buy all the ones I can purchase through legal means, I'll be anxiously awaiting the FBI phone call. I'll make sure I post up when they do.


Actually, fun fact. There were proposed changes to national security protocole/acts to follow on/strengthen previous acts (such as the Patriot Act) that redefined parameters for what would be considered identifiers of potential terrorist or security threats. One of those proposed parameters that actually made it to legislation was that those who stored firearms (no predefined definition of what constitutes an unnecessary ammount fyi), ammunition and more than a week's worth of food. Quick thought would mean that this puts most preppers and preppers communities right on top of the list of "To be evaluated without due process, warrant or knowledge of the People". Now, I'm unsure as to whether or not it made it passed legislation since I only was pointed in the direction of knowing this due to a press conference held by Paul. If it has passed then it only raises the eyebrow more to the topic of clandestine investigations and collections, which makes a want to be off the radar for purchases more understandable in my eyes. If it didn't pass then hey, it didnt, but that doesnt mean it's not being done already, which is why one should always practice personal OPSEC.


----------



## Smokin04

specknowsbest said:


> Actually, fun fact. There were proposed changes to national security protocole/acts to follow on/strengthen previous acts (such as the Patriot Act) that redefined parameters for what would be considered identifiers of potential terrorist or security threats. One of those proposed parameters that actually made it to legislation was that those who stored firearms (no predefined definition of what constitutes an unnecessary ammount fyi), ammunition and more than a week's worth of food. Quick thought would mean that this puts most preppers and preppers communities right on top of the list of "To be evaluated without due process, warrant or knowledge of the People". Now, I'm unsure as to whether or not it made it passed legislation since I only was pointed in the direction of knowing this due to a press conference held by Paul. If it has passed then it only raises the eyebrow more to the topic of clandestine investigations and collections, which makes a want to be off the radar for purchases more understandable in my eyes. If it didn't pass then hey, it didnt, but that doesnt mean it's not being done already, which is why one should always practice personal OPSEC.


http://www.fed-soc.org/doclib/20090924_NFIPPatriotActUpdate.pdf

That is the summary of the changes in the 2011 Patriot act ammendments. What folks should pay attention to is the repeated use of the phrase NON-US citizen. As a citizen of the US, you are protected by the Constitution. These Act's are more for non-citizens or "legal-aliens" that meet certain suspisious criteria. To gather information like what's being produced in this thread, the Feds would need to jump through considerable hoops just to get a warrant to search for evidence. Can they do it? Sure. Will they? It's something they just wouldn't be willing to do because Bill-Joe-Bob in Georgia buys a book about bomb making. Buying a book (or even 50 books) doesn't signify suspicious behavior. However, if Billy-Bob decides to have 26 drop-phones, and 3 dozen calling cards, and places on average 25 calls a week to his cousin Tariq Assan Al Mohammed Hussein Bin Laden Jr in Yemen...then he may have something to worry about.

Want the whole scoop to the Patriot act? Look here:
https://it.ojp.gov/default.aspx?area=privacy&page=1281


----------



## specknowsbest

Smokin04 said:


> http://www.fed-soc.org/doclib/20090924_NFIPPatriotActUpdate.pdf
> 
> That is the summary of the changes in the 2011 Patriot act ammendments. What folks should pay attention to is the repeated use of the phrase NON-US citizen. As a citizen of the US, you are protected by the Constitution. These Act's are more for non-citizens or "legal-aliens" that meet certain suspisious criteria. To gather information like what's being produced in this thread, the Feds would need to jump through considerable hoops just to get a warrant to search for evidence. Can they do it? Sure. Will they? It's something they just wouldn't be willing to do because Bill-Joe-Bob in Georgia buys a book about bomb making. Buying a book (or even 50 books) doesn't signify suspicious behavior. However, if Billy-Bob decides to have 26 drop-phones, and 3 dozen calling cards, and places on average 25 calls a week to his cousin Tariq Assan Al Mohammed Hussein Bin Laden Jr in Yemen...then he may have something to worry about.
> 
> Want the whole scoop to the Patriot act? Look here:
> https://it.ojp.gov/default.aspx?area=privacy&page=1281


Technically speaking, no agency would need a warrant to collect any information on any member of any open source website (to include facebook, as the website does not guarantee your privacy from government agencies in their terms of agreement/privacy agreement), since it is all just that, open source. They could then fairly easily (depending on what kind of OPSEC a person may or may not practice), readily investigate to their leisure to find out anything they like about you. The only thing they'd need a warrant for would be things like access to your private email account(s) and to tap your phone (though we saw that the NSA has a nice habit of not collecting warrants to pull private information from cell phone providers). Beyond that, it'd be more than easy to justify getting a warrant depending on how the information was spun during the closed doors dealing with whatever federal judge they sought a warrant from, since it'd be fairly easy to spin a story of concern of terrorist or illegal activities by say, saying that the individual in question has several pictures of firearms they claim ownership of, some even appearing modified from original state, accumulates knowledge of survival, evasion tactics and military tactics while also voicing a general disdain for the government. You'd fall quickly into the realm of "reasonable suspicion". So, it's not really that the federal government would have to jump through hoops to get a warrant to search/identify somebody as a potential threat, but as to how good they could spin their story. Which is why I will always preach caution.


----------



## Smokin04

specknowsbest said:


> Technically speaking, no agency would need a warrant to collect any information on any member of any open source website (to include facebook, as the website does not guarantee your privacy from government agencies in their terms of agreement/privacy agreement), since it is all just that, open source. They could then fairly easily (depending on what kind of OPSEC a person may or may not practice), readily investigate to their leisure to find out anything they like about you. The only thing they'd need a warrant for would be things like access to your private email account(s) and to tap your phone (though we saw that the NSA has a nice habit of not collecting warrants to pull private information from cell phone providers). Beyond that, it'd be more than easy to justify getting a warrant depending on how the information was spun during the closed doors dealing with whatever federal judge they sought a warrant from, since it'd be fairly easy to spin a story of concern of terrorist or illegal activities by say, saying that the individual in question has several pictures of firearms they claim ownership of, some even appearing modified from original state, accumulates knowledge of survival, evasion tactics and military tactics while also voicing a general disdain for the government. You'd fall quickly into the realm of "reasonable suspicion". So, it's not really that the federal government would have to jump through hoops to get a warrant to search/identify somebody as a potential threat, but as to how good they could spin their story. Which is why I will always preach caution.


Valid. Which is why I say to hell with facebook and all social media that doesn't do something amazing for you. Unless there's a chance it will land me a high paying civilian job...I'm not on it.


----------



## Smokin04

Inor said:


> Yep, the police would NEVER go door to door searching houses here without a warrant. It just ain't gonna happen.


Come on dude. This video has nothing to do with the conversation. They even did a "knock and announce entry". The police obviously had business there as they had uniforms as well as detectives on scene. The video gave you no information as to what kind of warrant they were serving. This was an obvious warrant search...at least based on the footage presented.


----------



## specknowsbest

Smokin04 said:


> Come on dude. This video has nothing to do with the conversation. They even did a "knock and announce entry". The police obviously had business there as they had uniforms as well as detectives on scene. The video gave you no information as to what kind of warrant they were serving. This was an obvious warrant search...at least based on the footage presented.


From what I understand, the above video is the only one of claimed "Warrantless searches" during the Boston Bombing incident, which leaves me less inclined to jump onto the "Police were busting down doors illegally" bandwagon, especially since there's a few videos out there that folks took when SWAT approached their houses and only asked if everything was alright in their house. Would I be a huge fan of police rolling down the street in gear and APCs? Nope, but I could understand it given the situation. Still, the whole "Mandantory lockdown" would be a no-go for me, as it is our right to "Move freely and unmolested" if we have not committed a crime.


----------



## Smokin04

Mandatory lockdown? Can you elaborate or post a link? That's actually the first time I've heard that term mentioned with regards to Boston.


----------



## PaulS

The video was taken following the bombing of the marathon when the police were doing a "house to house" search for the terrorist who was no where near that neighborhood. It was done without warrants and was an unlawful act.


----------



## Will2

v1694 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been trying to figure out ways to get Ragnar Benson books without leavin a trail. Aside from finding a bookstore that has them and paying in cash, how could you do this? Could you buy it offline with a prepaid gift-card and have it shipped to a self storage place registered under a different name?
> 
> Thank you very much


How did you post this message without being tracked?

Perhaps you can use the same methodology...

If you havn't yet left a trail why would you with clicking here or here.

send me an email to my not monitored email address and I can send you the info back through the not tracable tor using the not cracked pga encryption putty or the like, to my not monitored FTP where you download from your not monitored ISP

alternatively you can send me the money I'll buy the books for you rip off the cover pages shove them in a brown paper bag and send them to your neighbours house with their address and your name... perfect.

Dude if you posted this chances are it is already too late.

This is how it would go... get someone else to get it foryou and drop it off in a prearrranged dark alley organized with semifor in a room with no windows or doors translated to leg instead of arm, no one will be the wiser. Of course it is already too late for you - just never ever read Rangar ever again.. you are exposed! exposed..!!! you will bring down the whole resistance front!!!

seriously you ask this on one of the biggest above ground prepper forums in the world *smirk*

apparently there are tons of pdfs online.. why not just use them after paying your neighbour for the wifi or hunt around for a WEP link wep is totally not secure as it has been cracked.. just use someones wep wifi to download onto your spoofed mac account -- but only do so legally.

What is so dangerous of learning to do FEMAs job?
http://zinelibrary.info/files/Ragnars Urban Survival by Ragnar Benson.pdf

seriously what in here is dangerous?


----------



## Rob Roy

Reading this thread has inspired me to buy all of the books at once, using my credit card and mailed to my home address.

If there is a list they'll probably assume I'm being set up by someone else as no one would be so stupid as to order all the black flag books at once and mail them to their home.

I'll let you guys know... wait. What if they confiscate my PC and pretend to be me like those agents who go after kiddie rings? Aw, crap. Don't respond to anything I post from here forward with anything that could be construed as incriminating evidence of unlawful activities. 

I'm just looking out for you for when I'm no longer me.


....Gah! Where's my foil?! Are we out of FOIL?!


----------



## Will2

retired guard said:


> Prison Inmates hide contraband up their backsides. I have found knives guns cell phones narcotics and yeast. If the inmate has been prostituting the size of what they can get up there is amazing. Give aways when looking for this are things like petroleum jelly around the anus paper or other padding protruding from the anus. Some times you may see a string protruding from the anus usually this is assist in retrieval of the stored item however in one case dealing with terrorists in Europe the string was the trigger of an explosive device taking out the terrorist as well as the searching Officers.


4 real, but what if they didn't do an anal search and he needed to take a dump?


----------

